# When will he stop growing????



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

So I decided to see how tall Kamahi is, because I haven't measured his height before...

And he's 27 inches..
So my question is, Can you all share what age your male GSD puppies stopped growing?

Some responses I found on google were "they stop growing at 7-8 months" "they stop growing at 10 months" and.. "they stop growing at 2 years old" Soo, I'd like to know what the real age that they stop growing is. 

Thanks in advance! 

(Also, I wasn't sure if this thread was supposed to go here or to the General Puppy Stuff area; I'm hoping it's not in the wrong place...)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

well mine definitely did not stop growing at 7, 8 or 10 months... although i can't give you an exact age of when he did. i got him at about 24" and 60lbs @ 10 months. he's now 25" and 70lbs @ 3yrs. i'd say he's been this size since about 18months. no changes noticed since then except for his coat and color [tilden is also a long hair].

also, he was neutered at 10 months if that helps.

best guess would be to talk to you breeder and compare his heights to his parents.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You get to add your info to the Puppy Development sticky's?

Development & Socialization - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Fodder said:


> well mine definitely did not stop growing at 7, 8 or 10 months... although i can't give you an exact age of when he did. i got him at about 24" and 60lbs @ 10 months. he's now 25" and 70lbs @ 3yrs. i'd say he's been this size since about 18months. no changes noticed since then except for his coat and color [tilden is also a long hair].
> 
> also, he was neutered at 10 months if that helps.
> 
> best guess would be to talk to you breeder and compare his heights to his parents.


Awesome, thanks for the help! 
I'm planning on calling the breeder tomorrow, so I'm going to ask them then.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> You get to add your info to the Puppy Development sticky's?
> 
> Development & Socialization - German Shepherd Dog Forums


Thanks. I wasn't sure.


----------

